
SGH Capital - Anyone experience this VC? - intheknowbb
Can anyone verify information about SGH Capital&#x27;s background and track record? Anyone hear good things or bad things about this firm? What are the success stories about this VC? Is anyone aware of their performance in Europe? Omixy, Origin, Wijet, Openjet, Shyft, Drive, Sequoia, Superdome? Many founders of these companies seem to have left? Anyone have knowledge? www.sghcapital.com  Board advisors include famous names in Silicon Valley, Farzad Naimi, Mohsen Moazami, Gisel Kordestani.  Other notable names include Jean-Francois Dubos, ex Chairman of Vivendi.  Looking for accurate information on SGH reputation.
======
YCgrad
The Managing Partners are fantastic. The group has an impressive portfolio.
Merely have a look at CrunchBase and Angel.com as it appears they have 39
investments and some look to be up and coming Unicorns. Ex Harvard and Insead.
The website points to some impressive European start-ups and 100m of capital
raised. The website does not mention such advisors? Where is this information
available?

------
compass10
I don't know them very well but SGH story doesn't sounds very clear as they
have issues with different companies (I found this in French :
[https://www.mindfintech.fr/origin-investing-lechec-dun-
nouve...](https://www.mindfintech.fr/origin-investing-lechec-dun-nouveau-tour-
de-table-a-precipite-changement-de-strategie/) )

